# nikon equivalent to L series?



## Kofman13 (Aug 5, 2010)

is there a series of Nikkor lenses thats the equivalent to Canon's L series?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2010)

Not a specific series per se, no.  Nikon's equivalent lenses are their 'Gold-ring' lenses, those with their "Crystal nano-coat technology and anarrow gold/yellow band toward the front the front element.


----------



## shaunly (Aug 6, 2010)

"L" series just mean it's professional grade. Nikon has professional grade lenses, they just don't have a specific label for it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2010)

Kofman13 said:


> is there a series of Nikkor lenses thats the equivalent to Canon's L series?



The expensive Nikkors. The higher-specified ones, like the 24mm f/1.4 and not the 24mm/2.8, or the 85mm 1.4 AF-D and not the 85/1.8. All the f/2.8 zooms, and probably the very few f/4 zooms, like the 16-35 AF-S VR-G and 200-400 AF-S VR-G would be considered L-series if they were from Canon. The 105/2 AF-D Defocus Control and the 135 AF-D Defocus Control would be L-series. Same with the 180/2.8 AF-D, and all the big telephotos like the 200/2 VR, 300/2.8 VR ,400/2.8 VR ,500/4 VR ,600/4 VR. The 24,45,and 90 Tilt/Shifts.

You know...the 'spensive ones...


----------

